# Boot sur Hackintosh



## doudee (1 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
Possesseur d'un macbook pro 5.1 late 2008, l'idée de me monter un hackintosh proche d'un mac pro m'interesse de plus en plus.
Je viens de faire quelques recherches sur internet et je constate sur les sites tels que youtube, que les boot avec un Hackintosh, ne se font pas de la même manière qu'un vrai mac. Je veux dire par là, qu'après avoir appuyé sur le bouton marche, on tombe sur un écran du type bios. Est-ce obligatoire de passer par là car ce n'est pas des plus esthétique et des plus pratique.


----------



## pepes003 (1 Avril 2011)

doudee a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Possesseur d'un macbook pro 5.1 late 2008, l'idée de me monter un hackintosh proche d'un mac pro m'interesse de plus en plus.
> Je viens de faire quelques recherches sur internet et je constate sur les sites tels que youtube, que les boot avec un Hackintosh, ne se font pas de la même manière qu'un vrai mac. Je veux dire par là, qu'après avoir appuyé sur le bouton marche, on tombe sur un écran du type bios. Est-ce obligatoire de passer par là car ce n'est pas des plus esthétique et des plus pratique.



Perso j'ai pas compris.

Tu aimerais que *lors du boot PC*, le screen constructeur (MSI, ASUS, GIGA...) *ou *les caractères de lecture matériel (IDE1 : SAMSUNG... blablabla...) n'apparaisse pas *avant *que la pomme sur fond gris clair survient ?

Ou est-ce l'interface chameleon qui te gènes ?_ (choix entre les différentes partoches)_


Soit plus clair dans ta demande stp


*PS *: chez moi par exemple, lors de l'appuie sur le bouton ON de ma tour, j'ai :

1) le screen ASUS ROG (Republic Of Gamer)
2) puis directement après le logo pomme sur fond gris (comme n'importe quel démarrage d'un MAC pur jus mais sans le dong)
3) enfin, j'arrive sur mon bureau (le tout en 10s grâce au SSD ^^)

Pour ceci, j'ai supprimé le timer de chameleon pour le choix de la partoche. 
Quand je veux booter sur Windows 7 (pour les jeux et la 3D Vision (films, photos, jeux 3D relief)) j'appuie simplement sur F8 pendant l'affichage du screen ASUS ROG et je sélectionne mon HDD où est située la partoche Windows.


----------



## elamapi (1 Avril 2011)

solution: Allume l'écran 2 minutes aprés avoir booté ton hackintosh.


----------



## doudee (1 Avril 2011)

pepes003 a dit:


> Perso j'ai pas compris.
> 
> Tu aimerais que *lors du boot PC*, le screen constructeur (MSI, ASUS, GIGA...) *ou *les caractères de lecture matériel (IDE1 : SAMSUNG... blablabla...) n'apparaisse pas *avant *que la pomme sur fond gris clair survient ?
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que je n'ai pas été très clair dans mes explications, mais tu y as parfaitement répondu. Je ne parlais pas du screen constructeur, quoi que je compte assembler moi même la tour en prenant les même composants qu'un mac pro, alors dans ce cas là, il n'y aura normalement pas de constructeur ?

En fait, mon inquiétude résidait dans ce chamelon avec le choix des partoches. Je voulais m'assurer que le Mackintosh se comporte comme un mac à part entière.
Le dong, ce n'est pas important, mais comment celà se fait-il qu'il ne retentit plus ?

Autre question, les mises à jour se font correctement ou pas avec un mackintosh ?


----------



## elamapi (2 Avril 2011)

doudee a dit:


> Autre question, les mises à jour se font correctement ou pas avec un mackintosh ?



Je ne suis pas un expert, mais je crois que ce n'est pas systématique. A demander à des personnes ayant des hackintosh, mais sur les fofos dédié, il y a pas mal de monde qui remonte des soucis, ET les méthodes pour y remedier (donc, c'est problématique mais pas forcement dramatique)


----------



## The Real Deal (2 Avril 2011)

pepes003 a dit:


> 2) puis directement après le logo pomme sur fond gris (comme n'importe quel démarrage d'un MAC pur jus mais sans le dong)



Les connaisseurs boot en verbose.


----------



## ncocacola (2 Avril 2011)

doudee a dit:


> Je ne parlais pas du screen constructeur, quoi que je compte assembler moi même la tour en prenant les même composants qu'un mac pro, alors dans ce cas là, il n'y aura normalement pas de constructeur ??



Si, il y aura le constructeur de ta carte mere.


----------



## eNeos (7 Avril 2011)

doudee a dit:


> C'est vrai que je n'ai pas été très clair dans mes explications, mais tu y as parfaitement répondu. Je ne parlais pas du screen constructeur, quoi que je compte assembler moi même la tour en prenant les même composants qu'un mac pro, alors dans ce cas là, il n'y aura normalement pas de constructeur ?
> 
> En fait, mon inquiétude résidait dans ce chamelon avec le choix des partoches. Je voulais m'assurer que le Mackintosh se comporte comme un mac à part entière.
> Le dong, ce n'est pas important, mais comment celà se fait-il qu'il ne retentit plus ?
> ...



Pour les mises à jour, tout dépendra du matériel choisi et du DSDT que tu auras. Ca pourra aller de la galère à chaque mise à jour de textedit jusqu'au plaisir de ne même pas t'apercevoir qu'il y a eu des mises à jour du système.

Dans mon cas perso à moi, je me suis planté sur le choix de ma carte graphique, j'ai une HD 4890. A chaque mise à jour système (changement de version de Snow Leopard), je perds le QE/CI le temps que Netkas fasse son petit mod, ça prend quelques jours... J'attends donc que le mod soit dispo pour faire la mise à jour. Pour le reste, elle est totalement transparente, depuis la 10.6.0 jusqu'à aujourd'hui en 10.6.7

Pour le reste, à moins d'acheter du matériel Apple (carte mère, etc.), tu n'auras pas le même matériel qu'Apple. Raison toute bête, un "PC" et un Mac ne fonctionnent pas de la même façon. BIOS pour le premier, EFI pour le second font que tu auras un "PC" et pas un Mac


----------



## polaroid62 (8 Avril 2011)

Moi en mettant une 4890 (issue de mon crossfire) ça ne passait pas , reconnue dans le a propos de ce mac mais je pouvais pas lire de film , j'ai mis une 9500GT et mon hack est transparent avec ça , une epoque je ne pouvais pas passer en 10.6.3 mais j'ai finis par trouver la soluce , il tourne en 10.6.7 sans souci


----------

